
How generative music works - PascalPrecht
https://teropa.info/loop/#/title
======
rtkwe
Neat presentation but not sure it's really served by the fake slideshow
capturing your scroll and progress. Wish it'd just be an article.

~~~
raawa001
This is a presentation from this years ableton loop conference. You can find
articles with more details on his website www.teropa.info.

------
allan_golds
Completely useless on a mobile device.

